
Apple Should Renew Focus on Mac Users, Pros - ingve
http://blog.macsales.com/36741-apple-should-renew-focus-on-mac-users-pros
======
paulrpotts
I have a 2008 Mac Pro with four hard drives. I use it for multi-track audio
production. I don't have a good upgrade path. To migrate all this to one of
the modern Mac Pro machines I'd have to buy an internal enclosure. Given that
drives have gotten bigger, it wouldn't be a big deal to go from a 4-drive
setup to an SSD system volume + 2 data drive setup. A smaller, quieter Pro
that was quieter and supported 3 internal drives would be ideal for me. I've
considered trying to migrate some of my work to Mac Minis, but they have the
same external chassis problem. I've considered NAS but sometimes you'd just
really have a hard drive online.

I also read that my 2008 box won't be upgradeable past El Capitan. I'm still
running Yosemite. Honestly, for functionality and reliability, I'm not sure
why I ever left Snow Leopard behind. Life-long Apple fans like me must have
Stockholm Syndrome... I'm still pissed about my huge family history project in
Aperture. I can open it now, but who knows.

But it's important that we rebrand everything as _lowercase_ macOS... for some
reason...

